# Oil filter fell off..



## sunexim (Mar 24, 2011)

Happened to be at my mother's when she was pulling out of the driveway; as she pulled out, out of an upstairs window I saw a black streak on the driveway following the car. Called her phone and she stopped in front of the house, then backed up and pulled back into the driveway and shut the car off. I didn't know if it was oil or coolant until I got outside and saw the oil filter on its side in the driveway amidst a pool of oil.... Had heard of this sort of thing happening, but never saw it first hand.... Anyway, I checked the oil level and there was none on the dipstick. I wasn't outside by the time she shut the car off, so I don't know if there were 'bad noises' or not, but I imagine most of the oil got pumped out. She had the oil changed last week, so I imagine the filter just wasn't on enough and finally worked loose, or wasn't on tight enough and just finally spun off under cold pressure under start-up? Filter threads are there, so doesn't look like a filter problem.

......................


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 24, 2011)

You should make sure it was the right filter and then go thank the guy who changed the oil.


----------



## MartyW (Mar 24, 2011)

I have heard of them working loose and leaking but I have never heard of one falling off completley, it is amazing that it didn't allow all the oil to leak out before it fell off.
I too would be making a trip back to that Oil Change Station and having a few words with them.


----------

